

Stripe Checkout: Added an option to remove the "Remember Me" checkbox - subsection1h
https://groups.google.com/a/lists.stripe.com/forum/#!topic/api-announce/wQBngiotH90

======
subsection1h
Hey, Stripe, thanks for listening to the feedback that was provided, e.g., in
the previous HN discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7349607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7349607)

Really appreciate it!

------
bagels
I'd read the thread on hacker news, and then, a few weeks later, I bought
something at a very niche site. There was a checkbox that said "Remember me
everywhere". Even though I'd recalled the discussion here, I was afraid to
check the box because it's so vague. Remember me why? And literally
"everywhere," really? It wasn't clear that I wasn't opting in to some new kind
of advertising tracking or location spyware service.

Anyways, Stripe made the right choice here.

~~~
pc
What do you think of the explanation that appears when you select it? (Feel
free to email me if that's easier; patrick@stripe.com.)

~~~
Timmmmbob
Nothing, because I didn't check it and see an explanation (you need a little
"?" icon, or at the very least an instant-tooltip).

~~~
lachyg
We're actually testing a variant that does exactly this.

------
djtidau
The turnaround time on this from Stripe really is something to be envied. One
of the best ways to make customers loyal is to show that you hear them.

Funny fact, but due to Australian privacy laws 'Remember Me' was not able to
be displayed in the first place so it didn't effect me.

Now just patiently waiting to be able to accept USD.

~~~
voltagex_
Hey, have you got a link to the part in the privacy laws that stops 'remember
me' being displayed? I've never run into that before on Australian sites.

~~~
gabrielrotbart
I would like to know as well. Looking at the new NPP[1], I don't see anything
that prevents it if full disclosure is provided and consent requested.
Although IANAL.

[1]([http://www.oaic.gov.au/privacy/privacy-resources/privacy-
fac...](http://www.oaic.gov.au/privacy/privacy-resources/privacy-fact-
sheets/other/privacy-fact-sheet-2-national-privacy-principles))

------
avibryant
There was also a brief comment from pc about this a couple of weeks ago that
might be worth linking to here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7400884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7400884)

------
cvburgess
This is great. The flexibility makes checkout a legitimate option for
merchants... again.

------
SyncTheory13
Having read the original post when it was trending, I'm ecstatic to seebthis
beimg implemented already. I believe I willbforbsure bebusing Stripe when I
set up an online store in the next few months!

------
lasryaric
We are going live with Stripe tomorrow. Good to read all these comments :)

